# Praise Report on Jonathan Shaddix



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Jonathan Shaddix is home again and will turn "1" on Monday. Please pray that he stays out of the hospital for his birthday!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I just read Jonathan's CarePage and made a post on TTMB. This is such a joy, to watch how God and medical technology has come through for this baby time and time again. He gives us smiles and hope, and he grips life as it comes to him for there's really no other way.

Jonathan is a fighter and a winner! And his smiles are pure delight!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

This brings me joy.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you Lord!!!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent for Jonathan,may you have a grate b-day.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayer continuing for Jonathon and family. Have a great birthday, Jonathron.


----------

